# Service Dog in RCI timeshares?



## krmlaw (Dec 28, 2012)

My Niece travels with a service dog for her severe anxiety. I want to book her and her husband a condo with RCI and a guest certificate, but I dont know the rules about service dogs?

Its a small dog, under 5 lbs, if that matters. 

thanks!


----------



## presley (Dec 28, 2012)

It is a federal law that service dogs need to be allowed.  As long as she has her paperwork and never leaves the dog alone, I am sure it will be fine.  Just mention the dog when making the reservation, as they may have certain rooms set aside for that.


----------



## krmlaw (Dec 28, 2012)

Ill add the dog has its service license if that matters ...


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 28, 2012)

krmlaw said:


> Ill add the dog has its service license if that matters ...



The service license does matter.  Call the resort in advance and asked the service animal be permitted as a reasonable accomodation to avoid a problem upon arrival citing both Federal and State laws pertaining to the use of service animals.  If done in that form there should be no problem.  If there is, ask for a manager and make the same request.  If that does not help, call Wyndham Owner Care and they can make the arrangements for you.

Sorry, just noticed it was RCI, make that call RCI instead of Wyndham Owner Care if the Resort does not handle the problem.


----------



## krmlaw (Dec 28, 2012)

thanks guys!


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 28, 2012)

krmlaw said:


> thanks guys!



Your welcome.


----------



## 55plus (Dec 28, 2012)

*Traveling with a service dog*



lcml11 said:


> Your welcome.



I'm a disabled veteran and have a service dog. A service animal is protected under ADA - it's a federal law. I never had a problem traveling or checking in with a service dog. I've only stayed at Wyndham Vacation Resorts and I feel Wyndham goes out of their way to accommodate me and her. The resorts we frequent regularly like Ocean Walk, Glacier Canyon and Old Town Alexandria remember my dog's name, but have to ask me for mine. 

*NOTE*: I haven't taken my service dog to Hawaii because of the state laws on quarantine and other requirements. She stays with family when we're in Hawaii. My dog is a 79 lbs. Labrador Retriever.


----------



## travelguy (Dec 29, 2012)

My wife travels with a service dog also (7 pd Yorkie).  We've never had a problem as it appears most employees in the hospitality business are VERY aware of the ADA laws protecting service animals.  We often have Cooper wear his "service dog" red vest when in public and we carry laminated copies of his service dog credentials.  Cooper also has a tiny version of his credentials hanging from his collar.  We also have a laminated card with the ADA service dog laws pertaining to access but have never had to show it.

If fact, the only issue we have with Cooper in public is that everyone wants to stop us to say "hello" to the cute little doggie!


----------



## 55plus (Dec 29, 2012)

There aren't true standardized credentials for service animals. ADA doesn't have a standard, so for the small dog there is sometimes a problem. People tend to think they are pets being passed of as a service animal - I've seen it happen. As for small dogs, therapy dogs aren't protected under ADA whereas a small seizure dog, hearing dog, etc., are protected.

I received my service dog, Maggie, through the Veterans Administration. I have major orthopedic injuries and nerve damage from service connected line of duty injuries. Maggie helps me with mobility issues. The VA has or had (I don't know anymore) a contractor in Colorado that did the training. Her training took about one year. I spent a couple weeks there being matched up and trained with her prior to bringing her home. They look for chemistry and compatibility between the dog and client. I wanted to take them all home...

Side Note: I spent my first years in the military training narcotic detection and explosive detection dogs for the military and government agencies. In other words, I started my military career with dogs and ended it with a dog. My wife and I do some dog training on the side...






My Bio: www.JimMorris.net 
-


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Dec 31, 2012)

morrisjim said:


> There aren't true standardized credentials for service animals. ADA doesn't have a standard, so for the small dog there is sometimes a problem. People tend to think they are pets being passed of as a service animal - I've seen it happen. As for small dogs, therapy dogs aren't protected under ADA whereas a small seizure dog, hearing dog, etc., are protected.
> 
> I received my service dog, Maggie, through the Veterans Administration. I have major orthopedic injuries and nerve damage from service connected line of duty injuries. Maggie helps me with mobility issues. The VA has or had (I don't know anymore) a contractor in Colorado that did the training. Her training took about one year. I spent a couple weeks there being matched up and trained with her prior to bringing her home. They look for chemistry and compatibility between the dog and client. I wanted to take them all home...
> 
> ...



To follow up on Jim's comments, if your niece has a dog that is trained to perform tasks that benefit her due to psychiatric disabilities that animal is a “psychiatric service animal.”  Everything stated above with respect to accommodation of a service animal in loding places is true.

However, an animal is not a service animal if its mere presence benefits the individual with a disability. A service animal must be “trained to respond to the individual’s needs...The process must have two steps: recognition and response. For example, if a service animal senses that a person is about to have a psychiatric episode and it is trained to respond, for example, by nudging, barking, or removing the individual to a safe location until the episode subsides, then the animal has indeed performed a task or done work on behalf of the individual with the disability."

The distinction is important because under ADA regulations that became effective on March 15, 2011, there are few, if any, protections for emotional support animals in terms of access to public accommodations, such as lodging.

I hope this helps. -- Suzanne


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 31, 2012)

morrisjim said:


> There aren't true standardized credentials for service animals. ADA doesn't have a standard, so for the small dog there is sometimes a problem. People tend to think they are pets being passed of as a service animal - I've seen it happen. As for small dogs, therapy dogs aren't protected under ADA whereas a small seizure dog, hearing dog, etc., are protected.
> 
> I received my service dog, Maggie, through the Veterans Administration. I have major orthopedic injuries and nerve damage from service connected line of duty injuries. Maggie helps me with mobility issues. The VA has or had (I don't know anymore) a contractor in Colorado that did the training. Her training took about one year. I spent a couple weeks there being matched up and trained with her prior to bringing her home. They look for chemistry and compatibility between the dog and client. I wanted to take them all home...
> 
> ...



If the dog has the proper certifications and license, it would be very unwise for a place of public accommodation to fail to reconize the certification.  The focus of the last few posts has been on the ADA, however, do not forget the state and local laws that also offer protection in a lot of jurisdictions.  I do not think a reputable business is going to want to argue the point on a certified service animal.  There are some State and Local enforcement agencies that take cases such as this seriously, and they might just want to pursue the issue imposing defense costs that are out of line with any possable gain of intentionally disregarding the intent of the laws.

http://forum.freeadvice.com/civil-r...therapy-dog-pet-covered-under-ada-241646.html

http://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm


----------

